# Como hago un puente rectificador?



## elfusk (Mar 24, 2009)

hola, esta es mi primer intervencion en el foro... mi pregunta es .... yo tengo 4 diodos rectificadores n04148 y quisiera hacer un punte rectificador para mi fuente.... COMO LO HAGO?

Gracias
y si les sirve para algo la fuente es de 0v a 30v gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2009)

El 1N4148 es un diodo de señal, soporta muy poca corriente --> no te sirve para una fuente.
Para elegir los diodos no solo interesa la tension que van a soportar sino tambien la corriente.
Si esa fuente es chica usa 1N4001,2,3...  el primero que consigas.


----------



## elfusk (Mar 25, 2009)

cual usarian ustedes que saben mas ? es para 30 v 5 amper

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola Elfusk

Tenés dos opciones simples: 

Vas a la casa de electrónica y
1) pedís cuatro diodos que soporten más de 5A (con 8A ya está bien)
2) pedís un puente rectificador de 8 o 10A.
Te recomiendo la segunda opción: Es más simple y práctica.

Como la tensión es poca casi cualquier diodo (o puente de diodos) la soporta y no vas a tener problemas por ese lado. 
Los puentes rectificadores de pocos Amperes suelen ser rectangulares, negros, chatitos y con cuatro patas. Los de más amperaje son como una mesita metálica con un agujero en el centro.

Acá te pongo unos dibujos de puentes rectificadores.





Saludos


----------



## Arturok (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola amigos, en mi caso requiero suministrar 12V y hasta 30 ampers para un modulador de pulsos; que tipo de puente o diodo se requiere, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

Arturok dijo:


> Hola amigos, en mi caso requiero suministrar 12V y hasta 30 ampers para un modulador de pulsos; que tipo de puente o diodo se requiere, gracias



Necesitas un puente para > de 30A, *50A* sería un buen valor y debes agregarle un disipador.


----------



## Arturok (Dic 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, estoy identificando una MP-50 y MB-50. saludos


----------

